# Keine Internetverbindung nach Minuten mehr möglich.



## dinwoodie (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 mein Problem:
 nach Minuten ( Länge unbekannt) der Internetnutzung findet mein PC keine Seiten mehr.
 Das Netzwerk zu andern PCs funktioniert. Läuft ein Download, dann hat dieser auch noch Verbindung. Ich vermute, dass es an der DNS Auflösung liegt. Doch wie kann ich die  genaue Fehlerursache ermitteln? Habe schon alles neu installiert, doch hat auch nichts geholfen. 
 Wir haben noch einen PC mit der selben Karte und den gleichen Einstellungen und der funktioniert ohne Probleme.

 ich habe Win XP SP 2 
 Dlink Wlan DWL- G 120 Accesspoint Dlink AP 2000, Router auch von Dlink


----------



## FrankO (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ist beim Accesspoint eine Zeit eingestellt nach der die DSL-Verbindung getrennt wird...klingt so als hätte das Teil Schwierigkeiten bei der Wiederanwahl....

lg aus Hessen


----------



## Sinac (9. Februar 2005)

FrankO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ist beim Accesspoint eine Zeit eingestellt nach der die DSL-Verbindung getrennt wird...klingt so als hätte das Teil Schwierigkeiten bei der Wiederanwahl....
> 
> lg aus Hessen



Wenn der Download weiter läuft kann es ja wohl nicht an der Einwahl oder der Verbindung liegen, oder?

Das mit DNS kann gut sein, was hast du denn als DNS eingegeben? Trag mal einen externen ein, z.B. 212.7.148.65 oder 212.7.148.97
Hast du da sonst noch was zwischen, also Proxy oder so?


----------



## dinwoodie (9. Februar 2005)

Meine USB Dlink DWL- G120 verbindet sich mit dem AP Dlink DWL 2000 AP+ .Dieser ist an einem Router Dlink DI - 704 angeschlossen. Dieser ist an den NTBBA der Telekom angeschlossen. An dem Router sind weitere Computer mit Kabel angeschlossen. 
 Eingetragen ist:

 IP: 192.168.0.109
 SN: 255.255.255.0
 Standardgateway: 192.168.0.1 ( Router )
 DNS: 217.237.149.225
 Alternativ: 217.237.151.97

 Es ist WEB Verschlüsselung eingestellt.
 Ein Zeitlimit ist nicht eingestellt.

 Es muss aber etwas an meinem PC nicht stimmen, da die gleichen Einstellungen 
 ( nicht die IP) an einem anderen PC mit der selben Karte funktionieren.

 Karsten


----------



## TobGod (9. Februar 2005)

Also mein Onkel hatte letztens genau dasselbe Problem. Er konnte für ca. 2mins auf alle beliebigen Seiten zugreifen, danach kam nurnoch "Diese Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden". Bei ihm haben wir den "SpySweeper" drüberlaufen lassen. Dieser hat sehr sehr viel Adware usw. gefunden. Erstaunlicherweise hat es danach wieder einwandfrei funktioniert, obwohl ich auch erst an ein Problem mit der DNS-Auflösung gedacht hatte. Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren, schaden wird es in keinem Fall


----------



## dinwoodie (9. Februar 2005)

Hab jetzt was rausgefunden. Danke FrankO .Es ist aber nicht das Zeitlimit. 
 Beim genaueren untersuchen des AP habe ich bemerkt, dass die Einstellung für RTS Treshold und Fragmentation außerhalb des gültigen Bereichs lag. Außerdem war der Speed Enhanced Mode (  ermöglicht 8fache Übertragungsrate bei B- Netzen )
 eingeschalten. Wir haben aber ein reines G Mode Wlan. Hab alles richtig eingestellt.
 und siehe da: 5 Minuten später war wieder keine Verbindung da. 
 Also habe ich rumgespielt und ich bin optimistisch. Bei eingeschaltetem Speed Enhanced Mode erscheint jetzt plötzlich Treshold und Fragmention nicht mehr dafür funktioniert das Internet wieder. 
 Ich beobachte den Sachverhalt erst einmal weiter und berichte, ob es das war.

 Vielen Dank erst einmal an alle. Schreib in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal.

 Karsten


----------



## dinwoodie (11. Februar 2005)

Definitiv: es funktioniert.
 Danke an alle. 
 Ich hätte wahrscheinlich niemals die Einstellungen am Accespoint kontrolliert. Also wer das gleiche Problem mit einem Dlink Gerät hat:

 Speed Enhanced Mode und RTS Threshould kontrollieren !

 Karsten


----------

